# New to Turkey hunting



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey guys, I have been on MS for a while now but I spend most of my time protecting the hatchlings! I trap a lot and have just started turkey hunting last year. I am in the Marine Corps stationed in North Carolina but Grayling is where I call home. I went out three times last year and had a tom walking circles about 70 yards away but could not get him to come in closer. I cannot afford a fancy shotgun, or a bunch of cool toys, but I bought an Ameristep doghouse blind, I have a single shot 20 guage with a full choke. My dad made me a box call that sounds pretty, and I have been teaching myself to use diaphragm calls. My questions are:

When you are setting up in a wooded area how do you pick a stand location?

I am on an Air Station so because of the noise the birds won't respond to crow locators and I have not had any luck with mouth calls to locate either, any suggestions for locating?

What load should I use with my 20g and what is the max distance I should be shooting?

Does my gun need to be camoflaged, right now its just normal wood stock and blued barrel?

Lastly, If I do buy a new shotgun what are some recomendations my buddy has a Benelli SuperNova 12g Semi-Auto...that thing is really nice but I imagine its expensive too.

Thats all, I look forwad to hearing from you guys.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Try a hawk call for locating, I got one and some days it works when nothing else will. 
As far as the 20ga your fine with that gun, lots of turkeys killed with one every year. Pattern your gun with as many different loads as you can find and afford. Hevi-shot is a good way to go with the 20ga but not nessesary to kill birds if other stuff patterns just as well. As far as the camo on the gun it can't hurt, might not help but it can't hurt.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

When setting up in a wooded area, I like to find a small opening that the far side is just within my maximum effective range. That way when Mr. Tom steps out in the open, he's already too close for his own good. Hangups happen, so don't fret it. 

I wouldn't use locator calls in your situation. I'd simply scout the locations I want to hunt, letting the birds tell you where they are on scouting trips before the season. Line up a few spots, know when the birds will likely be there, and be confident when on stand. 

If you don't move while the turkey can see you, the factory finish you have now won't hurt a thing. Plenty of turkeys met their maker before cam on guns became popular. I do recommend the Benelli you mentioned. I shot an early model Nova, and it is nice. Patterned right, I've taken turkey as far as 48 yards laser ranged. 

Good luck.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

USMCSniper said:


> When you are setting up in a wooded area how do you pick a stand location? *I had never been able to describe what I do, until I saw Denny Gulvas Hunting Pressured turkeys DVD and he summarized it perfect.. Perfect setups are schemed through visualization, first picking a spot and recognizing all points of entry for a gobbler. Visualize hangups, down trees, wires water etc.. Work to take them out of it.. Than pick a spot in which the gobbler can only decipher there is no hen once he has already walked into your effective hunting range. I would highly recommend the above DVD, it takes the Primos, HS, etc etc to a whole new level... *
> 
> I am on an Air Station so because of the noise the birds won't respond to crow locators and I have not had any luck with mouth calls to locate either, any suggestions for locating?* I hear this comment everyyear as well as see it on numerous forums... you have not found the right crow call yet.. I have used virtually every production crow call there is, and only two have given me the type of success that I demand.. You are not looking for a crow call that perfectly replicates a crow, but is instead louder and higher in pitch.. Once you find this call it is one of the most valuable tools in your arsenal. *
> 
> ...


Hope this helps


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow thanks guys, DEDGoose I have a 20g New England firearms single shot, It doesn't have a removeable choke, I was just told its a full choke barrell, I'll admit Im not a shotgun expert, long guns are more my thing. I'd like to keep my budget for rounds around 30-40 dollars. I may get a new gun though anyway haha, I'll just tell the wife I NEED IT  I love to watch videos probably like you guys but the hunt never seems to work out the way it does for those guys!! I'll get that video too. 

I walked around today after running my trapline and the problem is where I am at down here is all a type of swamp called Croatan Pocosin, it is literally just a layer of soil that is super saturated 24/7/365 even on a hillside you can be up to your ankle in muck. Also it is really thick with briars, the only opening I found was the lane cut for the high voltage lines which is about 40-50 yards wide and miles long. So hopefully the birds cooperate and roost near there! Fat chance of that happening I know. Anyway thanks guys for all the help


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

USMCSniper said:


> Wow thanks guys, DEDGoose I have a 20g New England firearms single shot, It doesn't have a removeable choke, I was just told its a full choke barrell, I'll admit Im not a shotgun expert, long guns are more my thing. I'd like to keep my budget for rounds around 30-40 dollars. I may get a new gun though anyway haha, I'll just tell the wife I NEED IT  I love to watch videos probably like you guys but the hunt never seems to work out the way it does for those guys!! I'll get that video too.


If you choose to keep the fixed choke 20.. I would recommend the New Federal Flite control 20 gauge lead loads in #6. The flight control shell will throw good patterns out of a fixed choke gun.. I have not patterned thse loads as they came out last year late, but reports have been positive and the flight control wad was designed in some ways for fixed choke guns. I am not saying you are going to have a 40 yard killer, but thirty should be attainable.. 

If you are willing to spend some coin, I would recommend the Federal 1 1/2 Flite Control 7s Heavyweight, these heavyweights hit with the authority of lead five shot. 

The lead loads are PFC258 you will most likely have to order them as you most likely only find the pre flite control loads on local shelves.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

One of the best ways to scout is to get out for the first hour of dawn on mild and calm days and just sit and listen. Once the weather starts to break and warm in April, the birds tree gobble naturally every decent morning. It's a good way to find roost locations. Once some birds sound off from the trees and you know where they are, move on and look for more. You can hit 2-4 spots every morning. I don't hit the scouting hard till April but then I'm out every good morning for an hour or so before work. Skip the rainy and windy mornings if you have lots of time.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Not to confuse. But if you have room to run and gun in the morning I would do it. 

Go where you know the birds are, a known roost is better. Wait for sunrise, the toms will let you know (by gobbling) where they are before they fly down. Move in and find cover close to where you hear them calling. Don't overcall if he's not moving. He may still be roosted, overcalling then is not good. Just get responses. When he flies down, if he's interested and hears you, he might come your way (never guaranteed though). If not you may have to head him off, preferrably before he gets hens. Getting in front of a bird requires stealth and speed, two things I'm sure you're good at. Set-up in good cover and call again. 

If you're allowed to wear your gillies that would rock. Go for it.

If you don't score and the birds quit calling, they're probably taking care of business for an hour or two. This would be a good time to set up your blind in one of those voltage line clearings. Get a decoy(s) too and sit and call for a while. Be careful sneaking out to set the decoys though you might have eyes on you.

Good luck soldier, I've read a few of your posts, your an outdoorsman for sure.


----------



## bowhunter1670 (Sep 27, 2009)

if i was you, i would try a glass call, they are alot easier than diaphram, i am new to turkey hunting also. I wouldnt limit yourself to setting up in your blind, run and gun, and have good camo, that way you can locate birds, then set up quick...thats what works for me anyway.


----------

